# Anyone from India?



## J.R. (Feb 1, 2014)

Anyone from India on CR? 

I know of only rpt and sanj who are from India ... Anyone else?

Cheers ... J.R.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Feb 1, 2014)

I am from India. I live in Houston, TX now.


----------



## RAKAMRAK (Feb 1, 2014)

I am from India, now temporarily in Atlanta, GA.


----------



## Somlu (Feb 2, 2014)

I am from india , Kolkata


----------



## DocSanjeev (Feb 2, 2014)

Hi, am from Hyderabad, India. Let me know if I can be of any help.
Cheers,
Sanjeev


----------



## Ranga (Feb 2, 2014)

I am from Sri Lanka


----------



## sanj (Feb 2, 2014)

Where do you live JR?


----------



## sach100 (Feb 2, 2014)

+1 to the score.


----------



## J.R. (Feb 3, 2014)

sanj said:


> Where do you live JR?



Hi sanj ... I live in the quiet town of Dehradun in the State of Uttarakhand.


----------



## adhocphotographer (Feb 3, 2014)

I am British, but live and work in Bangalore, India (for the last couple of years) and will be for another 3.


----------



## jogeshs (Feb 3, 2014)

Hi,
I am also from Kerala, India, now living in Sharjah UAE.


----------



## Tyroop (Feb 3, 2014)

Jogeshs, I just took a look through your Flickr gallery and was highly impressed. A combination of great artistic talent and imagination, combined with excellent technical skills - composition, colours, lighting, the lot. You have a great eye and you have created some great work. Very inspiring.


----------



## sushyam (Feb 3, 2014)

Haldia, West Bengal


----------



## jogeshs (Feb 3, 2014)

Tyroop said:


> Jogeshs, I just took a look through your Flickr gallery and was highly impressed. A combination of great artistic talent and imagination, combined with excellent technical skills - composition, colours, lighting, the lot. You have a great eye and you have created some great work. Very inspiring.



Thank you Tyroop for taking time off to go through my photos and I really appreciate your encouragement .


----------



## kireeti (Feb 3, 2014)

From Hyderabad ,India 

But what is the intention of the post J.R. ?

RD


----------



## J.R. (Feb 3, 2014)

kireeti said:


> From Hyderabad ,India
> 
> But what is the intention of the post J.R. ?
> 
> RD



Nothing sinister I promise ... I was just curious who all from India were on CR - maybe get some hints / pointers if I am traveling in their direction.


----------



## kireeti (Feb 6, 2014)

J.R. said:


> kireeti said:
> 
> 
> > From Hyderabad ,India
> ...



;D

I have seen you active on Forum. Thanks for all the varied discussions you have and give us information.

RD


----------



## apacheebest (May 3, 2014)

Hi, 

i am from South of India, Nice to meet you all at the forum.

Anil George


----------

